# Black Indian Mustard ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2018)

*Cajun Black Mustard*

First I have to tell you there are different colored mustard seeds.  The lighter the seeds the milder the taste. These black seeds are from India and they are, let’s call it spicy. Dave sent some to me to play with; he gets me off on creative journeys too often. LOL

One other thing when I told him how “Spicy” they were that he reminded me of tactfully that the longer you allow it to sit, like smoked nuts or jerky the milder it gets. Its been over a month now and I just can’t stop using it! Do yourself a favor and double my recipe.  You won’t be able to stand it when you first make it, you’ll have to try a taste. It like biting into horseradish dipped in curry sauce!  Remember to mellow.

He’s what I did.

1/3 Cup mustard seeds
½ Cup Coleman’s Mustard powder
½ Cup dark beer (I used Shiner Bock)
¼ Cup apple cider vinegar
2 tsp Salt
2 Tbsp honey


1. Put the seeds in a mortar and crunch a few, just a few,  less than a  quarter. Then cover all the seeds with the beer and over night to soften up the seeds.

2. The next day drop the pestle on ‘em a couple a times just to get their attention.  Remember you want ‘em 75% whole.

3. Pour into a bowl; add salt, vinegar, mustard powder and honey.  Don’t worry, it is gonna tighten up in the reefer. I put mine in a mason jelly jar. I have loads of Mason, Ball and Kerr jars around here, the barns are full!


I read about many many variations, the liquid (Beer, water, wine, apple juice, etc), Specific flavor modifiers (Honey, salt, red pepper, horseradish, allspice, syrup, sugar, even turmeric etc etc.) It was my first time so I KiSS’d it and I love it. Mad now I didn’t make more! Although I will.

Remember what you taste when you make it will sizably mellow after a few days. Leave it alone for 3 to 4 weeks!








PS  ROFLMAO house keeper just came in and saw the mustard after I took that picture. "Oh I love honey mustard", "I can tell by the smell its spicy and I love spicy" She tastes way too much and I could have sold her enough water to buy a case a beer..... it was funny! I warned her...LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2018)

Sounds like a great recipe!
Definitely going to copy & paste it!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep...sounds awesome!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like a great recipe I am going to give it a try this weekend.

Sounds great spread on a roll with some pulled chucky piled on!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2018)

Gonna try this.   If I can find everything.


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2018)

Kevin that is funny Dave sent you seeds that are from your area.
You could probably start a business,selling Mustard seed LOL Does sound good 
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like a great recipe!
> Definitely going to copy & paste it!
> Al



Seriously unless a lighter seed is used, or you love hot peppers, you might want to add another Tbsp of Honey. It will open your sinuses.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks like a great recipe I am going to give it a try this weekend.
> 
> Sounds great spread on a roll with some pulled chucky piled on!



I have eaten a bunch of poboys this week! 



indaswamp said:


> Yep...sounds awesome!



I use Mustard, thyme & Lemon on my fish before rolling it and frying. It was unbelievably delicious! Riesling bread, great catfish poboy!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 16, 2018)

I need to try this.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Gonna try this.   If I can find everything.



 There are so many options and all I went with was just a honey modifier. This is pretty dang spicy, I am thinking though rub it on the corned beef, then pack on my pastrami seasonings. My next one I will probably try dropping the seeds back to a quarter cup also, maybe... LOL


----------



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kevin that is funny Dave sent you seeds that are from your area.
> You could probably start a business,selling Mustard seed LOL Does sound good
> Richie



I gotta tell ya, I thought about it. You've seen those little bitty mustard seeds? I would guess if you ever started 'em they'd take over the whole county!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


> I need to try this.



Nothing ventured nothing gained. The thing is, when you buy the stuff needed you'll have plenty to do it again and change your modifiers a little to tweak in your exact taste. Its cheap, its fast and its easy.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 16, 2018)

You have me going, Now I gotta gather those ingredients to try that..... Thx for posting the recipe to this.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2018)

Well it looks like you'r gonna have a lot of us eating nlack mustard.  It sounds really good.  I'll have to try this.
Thanks for the recipe.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey foam, how does your black mustard compare to creole mustard? I'm referring to Zataran's brown Creole mustard; How's the heat in your's compare?


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well it looks like you'r gonna have a lot of us eating nlack mustard.  It sounds really good.  I'll have to try this.
> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> You better likea da spicy foods cha! Oooooeeeee that some spicy good mustard!
> ...





ab canuck said:


> You have me going, Now I gotta gather those ingredients to try that..... Thx for posting the recipe to this.



I hope everyone likes it, I can believe that a condiment draws so much interest.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Hey foam, how does your black mustard compare to creole mustard? I'm referring to Zataran's brown Creole mustard; How's the heat in your's compare?



Seriously, if you find Zataran's creole mustard a bit tame, you should try it. Its the next step up in spicy.


----------



## Braz (Mar 22, 2018)

I am all over this. Making a double batch. Thanks Foam.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 22, 2018)

Great, now I’m going to start making mustard...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Great, now I’m going to start making mustard...



Me too.  Aint this forum great.?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 22, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Me too.  Aint this forum great.?



Lol! Yes it is. The breadth and depth of knowledge on this forum is a treasure trove.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2018)

Braz said:


> I am all over this. Making a double batch. Thanks Foam.
> View attachment 358258



There is so much to learn about mustard, really. Make some like mine, then do a little research. Its more than just a recipe.



myownidaho said:


> Great, now I’m going to start making mustard...



It'll keep ya outta the bars for a little bit....LOL



c farmer said:


> Me too.  Aint this forum great.?



Every time you think you are bored and have seen it all.................


----------



## okie362 (Mar 23, 2018)

This does indeed intrigue.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2018)

okie362 said:


> This does indeed intrigue.



Its just too simple and cheap not to try and then once you see where it is, you can modify it however  most pleases you or your bride. <Chuckles>  You could make 2 or 300 1 cup jars and none would taste the same. Its fun for when ya can't have bacon....LOL


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 23, 2018)

Black mustard seeds got delivered today,  here we go ...


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


> Black mustard seeds got delivered today,  here we go ...



Check this out I learns some here.

HOW TO MAKE MUSTARD
https://honest-food.net/how-to-make-mustard-2/

And here..........

CREOLE MUSTARD RECIPE
http://www.nolacuisine.com/2010/07/11/creole-mustard-recipe/

BUT I suggest for your first flight you KISS.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 23, 2018)

How did I miss this?? A Russian I knew used to make a mustard like this.Knowing it and using it proportionally is key!
I'm on this too as my friend has passed and I never got the recipe because he made it by the "Vat".He would not let you leave without taking some.
Thanks Kevin! :cool:


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2018)

motocrash said:


> How did I miss this?? A Russian I knew used to make a mustard like this.Knowing it and using it proportionally is key!
> I'm on this too as my friend has passed and I never got the recipe because he made it by the "Vat".He would not let you leave without taking some.
> Thanks Kevin! :cool:



You are most welcome! I am going to no doubt glaze this ham I am making for Easter, BUT there will be some mustard on the table next to it!

Listen I like this stuff. OMG does it do a Poboy justice! BUT I like horseraddish on my oysters too! This will open your sinus cavities right up!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes sir,make you tear too!Sergei was a barrel chested dude and love to make sissies of us crying after he made us some crackers and put "his amount" on them.:eek: But if you could put it on yourself it was super tasty.A dab'll do ya;)


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 27, 2018)

Mixed up a batch of this, first overnight in the fridge and it is still pretty watery, how long will it take to tighten up?


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 27, 2018)

Kevin

I use quite a bit of black mustard seed from my local Indian grocery store...  I put it in a coffee grinder and use it in my brats...

You might try this:
Heat a skillet with the whole black mustard seeds in it take them off when they start to POP  and use them.
also
"Coleman’s Mustard powder" is just ground mustard seeds and flour....  Grind the black mustard seeds in a coffee mill and they will turn yellow...  add flour and you have mustard powder...


----------



## Braz (Mar 27, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


> Mixed up a batch of this, first overnight in the fridge and it is still pretty watery, how long will it take to tighten up?


I made a double batch of Foam's recipe and mine was still a little too watery for my liking after three days in the refer. I had an old jar of mustard powder in the freezer (typical grocery store size spice jar). Since it was old I figured it had lost a lot of its potency anyway so I whisked that into the mixture and it thickened up nicely. A bit of flour or corn starch might also work though I haven't tried that and don't know how it might affect the taste or texture.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


> Mixed up a batch of this, first overnight in the fridge and it is still pretty watery, how long will it take to tighten up?



Don't get excited the seeds are just starting to absorb. It will tighten up, I had the same fear when I made it. Don't rush it, let it make happy happy in the jar for awhile!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Kevin
> 
> I use quite a bit of black mustard seed from my local Indian grocery store...  I put it in a coffee grinder and use it in my brats...
> 
> ...



See, that sounds good. Like I said there are a 1000 variations to this. I was just starting using the KISS method. I've found thru my smoking endeavors it to be the best way normally to get my feet on the ground...... But I'll have to try toasting the seeds.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2018)

Braz said:


> I made a double batch of Foam's recipe and mine was still a little too watery for my liking after three days in the refer. I had an old jar of mustard powder in the freezer (typical grocery store size spice jar). Since it was old I figured it had lost a lot of its potency anyway so I whisked that into the mixture and it thickened up nicely. A bit of flour or corn starch might also work though I haven't tried that and don't know how it might affect the taste or texture.



Remember guys, I said in the post original post it will take a few day, (think maybe a week?), it will tighten up. Also remember its not finished when it does. Give it 3 to 4 weeks min. 

You know how when ya want something you've cooked and its really hot, and you burn your tongue? Then when its cool enough to enjoy its all gone. Thats the mustard.  To Quote oldschoolbbq, "Patience!" Ya know I always figured he should have added a grasshopper behind that but..........


----------



## foamheart (Apr 2, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


> Mixed up a batch of this, first overnight in the fridge and it is still pretty watery, how long will it take to tighten up?



Did it tighten up some?

That Easter ham wiped me out, and everyone thought I was going to jump up and make them some....... So tomorrow/today guess I am making some more mustard. I use it in my egg wash for fried chicken, sammies, on fish, and it was pretty dang tastee on that Easter ham!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, the longer it sits the better it gets. I give it a shake every day.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't think I can afford to keep making mustard. I open a bottle of beer to pour over the seeds, well of course I need to finished the unused beer. Then since it was just a part of a bottle and I have that taste in my mouth, I justify another. The next day I wake up, can't remember where I left off the night before and have to start over. You're right, of course it happens again! Been thru a case or 2 of beer and still have not got another batch made yet.

Guess I need to readjust the quantities to use a whole bottle a beer. None of that old left over beer for me anymore!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 11, 2018)

Lol, I am having that same problem trying to get another batch made.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2018)

I tasted the new jar....... my nose is running and my eyes are waterin. Damn that's good stuff!


----------



## archeryrob (May 15, 2020)

foamheart said:


> 1. Put the seeds in a mortar and crunch a few, just a few,  less than a  quarter. Then cover all the seeds with the beer and over night to soften up the seeds.
> 
> 2. The next day drop the pestle on ‘em a couple a times just to get their attention.  Remember you want ‘em 75% whole.


Why do you leave some seeds whole? Also have you tried crushing more brown alone without the yellow mustard powder or would it be too hot?


----------



## foamheart (May 15, 2020)

Its a texture thing and it coiiuld also be a heat thing, but way too longg ago to remember.... Sorry.


----------

